# 2011 hawg fest



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Are they haveing a 2011 vermillon hawg fest this year?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

dnavarroj said:


> Are they haveing a 2001 vermillon hawg fest this year?


We never had a 2001 hawg fest!
You'll have to see what Lundy and Het have planned.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks dale, 2011.


----------

